# My attempt at a rain chamber, comments please!



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Built this rain chamber last week, put the frogs in after getting the conditions right. Rain is on for a couplhe of hours every few hours during the evening.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Stunning i want to breed my whites next year,


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Mine are redeyes, unfortunatly I have 1 male to 3 females, as you can see they are all fat and full of eggs but he hasnt shown any interest yet


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

secret is to spray frogs heavely on overcast heavy evenings to get them to call. AND Its always good to have MORE than one male.
P.s dont tell this to everyone!


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Point of a rain chamber is that it rains everynight automatically. I know , if anyone has any spare males they want to share in exchange for a share of any resulting tads?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

what does the rain chamber consist of ?


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

A exo terra, a water heater, a water pump (internal fishtank filter) connected to a pipe, in turn connected to a spraybar with holes drilled along its length. There is a pothos and a platic tub upside down as a platform to get out of the water and to feed them on.


----------



## DazHman (Mar 17, 2008)

If you cant get another male, you could try playing recordings of other red eyes calling. It might get him going a bit.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

i am looking for recordings for my whites treefrogs.

But their setup is pants, what do i need to get them to succesfully breed?


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*Rain chamber*

Nice rain chamber m8 I hope my old male gets to breed with them isn't he grabbing them any more? If u r ever selling Tads I would b intrested. Lol


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Hi Sean, no he seems to have given up now I have a rain chamber, sods law I guess!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

well the 2 i had which i though were both females have prooved mr wrong. at least 1 is male as he is calling all the time.


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Damnit I need more males!


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks good
I am looking to potentially set one up for my whites for next year and poss one for AGTF's as well!!!


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

Javeo said:


> Mine are redeyes, unfortunatly I have 1 male to 3 females, as you can see they are all fat and full of eggs but he hasnt shown any interest yet


you shour your guy frog isin to girls yeah:lol2:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

my whites male makes a racket any time of the day lol


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Doogerie said:


> you shour your guy frog isin to girls yeah:lol2:


He was mounting them all the time when he arrived, guess he's had enough!


----------

